# Rollfast Project



## johnsailp (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't know the Year of this bike but it was my Dads bike i am restoring it to ride with a group of Vintage riders!  Gonna be cool stuff.  My dad said he use to drag it upstairs to take it outside to ride it, he was maybe 10

And suggestions on making the paint look new would be a great help.  Working on the chrome now

https://www.flickr.com/gp/jpactivity/59Np00


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 26, 2017)

One way to start is the headbadge. Since I didn't see shots that focused on it, there are two to consider.

The 'ball bearing' badge




 


and the round one with the diagonal logo panel





OH! Here's one I've never seen... 





but this is a balloon tire bike and only the first two would apply, the second being postwar, around 1948 was it?

A MARVELOUS ride indeed!


----------



## bikiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> One way to start is the headbadge. Since I didn't see shots that focused on it, there are two to consider.
> 
> The 'ball bearing' badge
> 
> ...




Check this out if you like Rollfast badges 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rollfast-badge-repository.65008/


----------



## johnsailp (Sep 27, 2017)

What kind of tool would i use to get the BB off?  I also need to remove the front Fork it is like a Loose tooth, what are some tricks that might help?

Thanks


----------



## johnsailp (Oct 2, 2017)

This is the Logo i have on my Rollfast ..  Working on the paint now we will see how it turns out.  So what year would this bike be?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 14, 2017)

johnsailp said:


> View attachment 685694  This is the Logo i have on my Rollfast ..  Working on the paint now we will see how it turns out.  So what year would this bike be?



Look on the BB, there is usually a four digit code stamped there. The two numbers are the year, in reverse, so '35' would be '53.


----------



## johnsailp (Oct 17, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Look on the BB, there is usually a four digit code stamped there. The two numbers are the year, in reverse, so '35' would be '53.





1954 it reads   This was my Dads bike when he was little , my grandfather bought him a bike that he would grow into!   They lived in a hilly area and he said he road this thing everywhere!


----------

